# Judo around indianapolis IN



## xfighter88 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would like to work on my throws and was looking around for a judo dojo in my area (Noblesville, IN). I don't see anything closer than a 30-40 minute drive. Is there anyone out there who knows of a place in Hamilton county? I would even be glad to just find a training partner who knows even intermediate level Judo. I am pretty good at shooting, BJJ, and stand up. I just feel like I could benefit from more sweeping, tripping, and hip throwing.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Indycadet (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you ever find a dojo? If not, I go to a small circle jujitsu dojo in Carmel & we work a lot of throw. We also have an associate in noblesville that works some jujitsu however the only judo place I know of is on the west side


----------

